# Wozu Stipprute notwendig



## Lightray (30. November 2011)

Ich bin derzeit noch am überlegen, was ich denn beangeln möchte. Finde die Weißfische relativ interessant.

Hab nun auch schon eine 2,70 m Rute mit WG 20-50g herumliegen. Freilich kann man damit "theoretisch" alles machen. Bleie, Posen usw. kann man ja genau so verwenden.

Warum werden allerdings meist Stippruten für Weißfische verwendet? Welchen Vorteil habe ich, wenn das Rutenende z.b. direkt über der zu beangelden Stelle ist?
Geht das genau so gut mit der kürzen Rute und dafür einfach Montage auswerfen? Oder spricht da irgendetwas dagegen Rotaugen, Lauben usw. mit kürzen Ruten zu fangen?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Bisserkennung eine Rolle spielt?

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*

Hab nun auch schon eine 2,70 m Rute mit WG 20-50g herumliegen. Freilich kann man damit "theoretisch" alles machen. Bleie, Posen usw. kann man ja genau so verwenden.

Ja, aber die Rute wird mit der Zeit im Arm schwerer

Warum werden allerdings meist Stippruten für Weißfische verwendet? Welchen Vorteil habe ich, wenn das Rutenende z.b. direkt über der zu beangelden Stelle ist?

schneller beim Angeln-Futter und Pose immer an der gleichen Stelle

Geht das genau so gut mit der kürzen Rute und dafür einfach Montage auswerfen? 
Oder spricht da irgendetwas dagegen Rotaugen, Lauben usw. mit kürzen Ruten zu fangen?

Viele machen den grossen Fehler das Futter irgendwo hinzuwerfen und die Montage an eine andere Stelle und warten vergebens auf Bisse. Klar kann man mit jeder Rute Stippen für ein paar Köderfische geht das immer. Will man Stippen der Methode wegen, ist es halt mit einer Stipprute einfacher, da  man die Rute lange in der Hand halten kann ohne schwere Arme zu bekommen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*

Versuch mal ein eine 2g Pose mit der Spinne an die Futterstelle auszubringen, mit der Stippe gar kein Problem aber mit der Spinnrute geht nicht. Mit kurzer Leine kannst du über dem Spot angeln mit langer leine sogar noch weiter. Mit der Stippe bist du ganz klar im Vorteil, weil sich auch nix beim Wurf vertüdeln/verknoten kann.

Kannst aber locker eine 10g Laufpose an die zu beangelnde Stelle mit der Spinnrute auswerfen. Nur ist das ganze nicht mehr so fein und macht nicht so viel Spass, wenn du von den kleineren Fischen die Bisse nicht merkst.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*

Alternativ kannst du auch mit einer Matchrute, Winkelpicker oder auch Feederrute auf Weißfische angeln und diese auch fangen.
Eine Spinnrute würde ich allenfalls noch als Grundrute missbrauchen,oder
eventuell damit einen Köfi an der Pose fischen, da passt sie auch vom Wurfgewicht her.

Taxidermist


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auch mit einer Matchrute, Winkelpicker oder auch Feederrute auf Weißfische angeln und diese auch fangen.
> Eine Spinnrute würde ich allenfalls noch als Grundrute missbrauchen,oder
> eventuell damit einen Köfi an der Pose fischen, da passt sie auch vom Wurfgewicht her.
> 
> Taxidermist



Dem schließe ich mich an.
Und wenn du wirklich mal stippen ausprobieren willst würde ich mir erstmal eine billige Rute holen um zu gucken wies dir gefällt. Gewicht,handling usw. ist dann zwar nicht so toll aber fürn Anfang reicht es alle mal sich etwas günstiges zu holen.


----------



## Lightray (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*

Klingt soweit alles logisch, aber worin läge dann der große Unterschied von der Spinne zur Feeder? Da wäre ja dann nur die Spitzenaktion der Feeder ausschlaggebend, oder? 

Halte ich jedenfalls für keine schlechte Idee, damit lässt sich dann einiges abdecken.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*



> Klingt soweit alles logisch, aber worin läge dann der große Unterschied von der Spinne zur Feeder? Da wäre ja dann nur die Spitzenaktion der Feeder ausschlaggebend, oder?


Eine Feederrute ist meiner Ansicht nach die am vielseitigsten einsetzbare Rute überhaupt.
Ich habe eine Heavy Feeder mit 180gr. Wurfgewicht 3,60m und damit fange ich sowohl meine Köfis(dünne Spitze), als das ich diese an der Pose (dicke Spitze) und auch auf Grund den Raubfischen anbiete!
Dies ist zwar oftmals nur eine Kompromislösung aber durchaus annehmbar.
Der größte Fang mit dieser Feederrute war übrigends ein 1,10m Waller beim Zanderfischen mit der Laufpose!
Dabei hatte ich keine Sorge um die Rute, sondern wegen der 0,22er
Mono war es einer der aufregensden Drills meines Anglerlebens.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*

Mit langen Ruten kannst du leichteste Montage besser werfen, die Stippen treiben es natürlich auf die Spitze. 0,10er Hauptschnur und Posen von 0,5g sind ab sofort kein Problem mehr. So fein fängt man deutlich mehr als mit 2g-Waggler und feinem Vorfach an der Spinnrute, was aber natürlich auch funktioniert.
Weiterer Vorteil: der Anschlag kommt besser durch, da weniger Schnur im Wasser ist.


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Stipprute notwendig*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Weiterer Vorteil: der Anschlag kommt besser durch, da weniger Schnur im Wasser ist.



Und man kann den Anschlag immer entgegen der Fluchtrichtung oder eben nach oben geben - anders als mit einer kurzen Rute


----------

